# Num 31 & Midianite virgins



## nwink (Jun 12, 2012)

Numbers 31:18 "But all the women children, that have not known a man by lying with him, keep alive for yourselves."

Why were the Midianite virgins kept alive? Didn't the Law forbid intermarrying with other peoples?


----------



## py3ak (Jun 12, 2012)

The Midianites are not Canaanites - they are descendants of Ishmael.


----------



## nwink (Jun 12, 2012)

py3ak said:


> The Midianites are not Canaanites - they are descendants of Ishmael.


So were these women kept for marriage?


----------



## py3ak (Jun 12, 2012)

Or servitude.


----------

